

2013 #EPICFAIL: IAC PR Chief's Horrible Tweet - mktgtheweb
https://twitter.com/JustineSacco/status/414052561248075776

======
mktgtheweb
Justine Sacco, head of PR for IAC, who owns OkCupid, Match.com, Vimeo,
CollegeHumor, etc. sent this tweet out before jumping on a long flight from
London to Africa. There is a lot of speculation on what will happen when she
lands and gets Internet access.

